# Am I hearing right?



## gafishnut (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm must be gettin' old or something, but these days my ears don't work as good as they used to.  Has anyone ever used the "Game Ear" hearing aids?  They are kind of expensive and I would hate to spend that kind of money with out a recommendation, but I haven't heard (no pun intended) of anyone who has or dose use one.  I saw some inexpensive ones in Cabela's and thought about maybe giving that set a try. 

Any experienced users out there?


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Sep 14, 2004)

I wear one in each ear while hunting, even during bow season.  Some of the best money I have ever spent.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 14, 2004)

I use the $9.95 version & they work OK.


----------



## gafishnut (Sep 14, 2004)

jeff,

Does the 9.99 version cancel out the muzzel blast?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 14, 2004)

The ones I have do not.

However, I was doing a little research for Bandy the other day & the new ones @ basspro.com do have db limiters on them.


----------



## dbodkin (Sep 14, 2004)

*hearing aides*

I dont know about the ones marketed for hunters but I am hearing impaired and they are expensive!! I just bought a new set of digitals. $5200.00 and insurance wont pay a penny of it    The audiologist  (SP) programmed one of the settings for "Deer Ears"   I can hear a twigg snap at 100 yards now


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 15, 2004)

dbodkin said:
			
		

> I dont know about the ones marketed for hunters but I am hearing impaired and they are expensive!! I just bought a new set of digitals. $5200.00 and insurance wont pay a penny of it    The audiologist  (SP) programmed one of the settings for "Deer Ears"   I can hear a twigg snap at 100 yards now



Dang DB, forr $5000 you should be able to hear a deer all the way from home  

Prolly worth every dime though huh?

Jim


----------



## dbodkin (Sep 15, 2004)

Huh.. What..

Actually JT it's great..The aides do clip the blast noise too... 
I lost 60% hearing while manning battle stations missile on the upper level missile compartment when securing they would de-pressurize the tubes right in my un-protected ears...(Other then sound powered phone muffs) No protection.


----------



## Eddy M. (Sep 15, 2004)

I use Walkers Game Ears II  ( 2 sets) and well worth the money -you can catch them on sale if you look real hard  I got 1 set on sale at BPS and 1 from Midway after trying the first and REALLY liked it   eddy


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Sep 16, 2004)

What are you looking for sound amplification only, or amplification with sound suppression?  The muzzle blast of any gun can damage your hearing even with only one shot.  I would not recommend anything that does not have a suppression circuit.  If you shoot a rifle with a muzzle break, you definitely need hearing protection.  Protect your hearing, it is not replaceable, or repairable.  Once it is damaged its permanent.


----------



## gafishnut (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm looking for both amplification and noise suppresion.  I went with the Whisper Woodland in the ear type.  I thought I would go this direction becasue it offers both amp. & sup.  It also has 5 volume settings and it covers both ears.  Can't wait to get them and try them out.


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Sep 16, 2004)

Have you ordered them, the Cabela’s price 39.99 and they have a disclaimer “This unit does not have Audio Compression as stated in the catalog.”


----------



## Dub (Jan 26, 2006)

Anybody use these when they are turkey hunting?


----------

